# Detailingworld™ Review - WoWo's Hot Wax



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Again, a huge thank you to Fraser over at Wowo's for the very generous box of stunningly presented goodies I received. This review is now number 4 from my Wowo's box of goodies. Following on from the previously reviewed Awesome Foam, Wax Shampoo & Quick Detailer found here:

Awesome Foam - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381675

Wax Shampoo - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382179

Quick Detailer - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382427

For any info on the Wowo's company please read my previous reviews or visit the Wowo's website found here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/. All relevant information on Fraser and the company can be found there, along with the full range of Wowo's car care products for you to have a look at.



*The Product*

The next product to be tested from the Wowo's box will be Hot Wax.



Hot Wax is Wowo's liquid wax offering and as the name suggests is able to be applied in direct sunlight and high temperatures without any curing issues. With the bar now set extremely high by 'Quick Detailer' tested in my previous review, this liquid wax will have to be good to impress me in the same fashion, especially considering my personal preference for paste waxes.

As per the whole range, Hot Wax comes in the same attractive bottle with the nostalgic Wowo's branding adorning it. The contents of this bottle was of a creamy nature, almost like a face cream with a pale orange colour. The scent of this wasn't anything worth noting, again like the wax shampoo it had a chemical/polish like scent with a slight orange scent detected in the background. Neither pleasing nor displeasing so no issues with it.

On Wowo's website Hot Wax is described as the following:

"Wowo's Hot Wax is an advanced blend of carnauba and montan wax, with advanced silicones and polymers which has been designed to allow it to be used in direct sunlight on surfaces up to 50oC."

An interesting attribute of this wax is definitely the high heat application in direct sunlight. Now, I was very keen to try the claims of high temperature/direct heat application but there was one massive issue. I live in Scotland and the sun is a luxury so we shall see . This wax could be an attractive purchase for anyone living in warmer climates it's worth noting.

*The Method*

Wowo's directions for using Hot Wax is as follows:


"1. Give the bottle a good shake and make sure the vehicle is clean and dry.
2. For best results use after polishing the vehicle's paintwork.
3. If applying by hand use a foam applicator pad.
4. Apply to the surface using a light circular motion.
5. Finally, buff to high shine using a clean, deep pile microfibre cloth.

Apply in direct sunlight, or not. Whatevs'"

Fairly generic instructions for wax application then but one thing I noticed was no cure time or even the mention of allowing the wax to cure. This raised an eye brow and a message was sent Fraser's way before use. Expecting an error in the printed instructions as the reply, I was instead told Hot Wax requires no cure times, simply apply to a panel in circular motions and by the time you have coated a bonnet sized panel it is ready to be removed.

After clearing that up, I was keen to get started so the bottle was given a quick shake firstly to mix up the contents. I can also confirm, amazingly it was a very hot day up here in Scotland during this test. 28 degrees across the central belt of the country and very humid conditions with the sun breaking through the clouds and onto the car periodically, giving me the perfect test environment for Hot Wax.

Going with a foam applicator with handle, a small pea sized blob was applied and I set about applying to the bonnet firstly.



Right away I could tell this was going to be a dream to use. The applicator passed across the bonnet effortlessly with absolutely 0 drag on the paintwork. A thin, even layer of wax was simple to achieve with no real attention required to the application method. The liquid wax also impressed for how well it spread with the small initial amount coating half the bonnet easily. The applicator was then topped up with another pea sized blob and the other half was coated in the same thin layer with no hiccups. As you can see from the photos, without any effort the thin, perfect coat of wax was left behind only barely visible in the photo as a very light haze.



Following the instructions, a plush Korean MF cloth was used for removal. I couldn't help but think this was going to be smeary and grabby on removal due to the lack of a curing period but how very wrong I was. As I passed my folded MF over the paint, the haze disappeared instantly with absolutely no grabbing or clumping of the cloth on the paintwork. The cloth slid across as smoothly as the applicator previously as if no wax was applied. Although not really required the cloth was flipped and buffed quickly to achieve the best finish possible, also noting how smooth the bonnet now felt post application. As I stood back to admire the bonnet I couldn't help but be impressed with the finish.



The bonnet looked very glossy, something I didn't expect from a liquid wax in all honesty. This was very quickly changing my opinion on liquid waxes with the finish easily on par with any good paste wax I have used. This is of course purely speculation on my own part though as judging gloss is very difficult, even impossible to do via eye. I did talk to Fraser and he mentioned his waxes having levelling agents. Not sure if this is only for his paste waxes or includes Hot wax but in theory these should help with the finish on the car. Some marks can't be polished out so the wax should help disguise these unremoved scratches. The paint certainly looked good after application.

The roof was next to be treated, again it was split into 2 sections and the same pea sized amount on either half was enough. An X mark was swiped into the Hot Wax layer to show just how easily the haze was removed. This was with very little pressure and a single pass.



With the effortless application & removal which was much like the QD it got me thinking about glass. Now Fraser didn't suggest this at all, it was through my own curiosity I decided to try the Hot Wax on my side windows, something I had never tried with a wax. These hadn't been towel dried and had annoying water spots all over them. Despite this, the wax went onto the glass easily as it did the paintwork.



Fearing the worst, I began buffing and was left speechless. Effortless to remove with a typical plush cloth, no fancy glass cloth needed, no streaks, no smears, no fibres from the cloth and no water spots remaining. Like the QD it left the glass absolutely spotless, very smooth and me highly impressed.



All the side glass was treated with the Hot Wax afterwards and the same results were obtained on all of them. I must say I didn't try on the wind screen or rear window due to the possible smearing/judder of the wipers that could occur. I do intend to try this on my rear glass on my next wash to confirm whether smears/wiper judder is an issue but it definitely boosted my 4 months old glass sealant protection on the side glass. Expect an update with regards to front and rear windows.

The full car was coated with a layer of Hot Wax in the same fashion as the bonnet & roof, leaving me with this.



As you can see the gloss levels on the paintwork were very impressive. It left the paint looking dripping wet in fact. As per usual, HDR is off for all these photo's to minimize any automatic editing of the photos.





So far this liquid wax has been faultless so let's have a look at the beading. Having seen some other popular liquid waxes falling short on water behavior, I was curious to find out the water repelling properties of Hot Wax. So the spray bottle of water was grabbed from the garage and the roof was misted. The results…





Another absolute cracker from Wowo's it seems. The beads were tall and nicely round/uniform, much like any paste wax I have tried and better than a lot of them. 5 days later on a relatively dirty car the heavens opened, giving me the chance to grab a few shots of natural beading from rainfall.







Hard to believe really. I would never expect this level of performance from a liquid wax and I can't help but think Fraser has something special when it comes to wax blending/brewing. The only question mark on Hot Wax now is how long it lasts as Fraser has no idea, it hasn't been tested yet. For an added extra in this review, the roof of my car will now become a test panel with no QD used over the next few months. Expect further updates every few weeks with regards to durability.

*Price*

The 500ml bottle of Hot Wax is priced at £14.99 and available here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-hot-wax/.

Now when you consider we spend anything from £20 to 3 figure sums for a paste wax this looks like excellent value. I would guess about 15ml is all I used including the glass on my little Abarth. Let's say an average of around 30 applications can be expected from the 500ml costing me only 49p per application. This is excellent value I think and if durability is also good, only adds further value to the product.

*Would I use it again?*

100% yes. I wasn't a liquid wax fan at all prior to trying Hot Wax but my opinion has certainly changed now with how impressive this stuff is.

*Conclusion*

I can't really fault anything about Hot Wax much like the Quick Detailer. If I want to be pedantic , mask the polish like scent better with something nice but this really is no issue at all… says it all really about how good this is.

To sum up Hot Wax is another top notch product from Wowo's. I really can't fault this wax, it offers everything you would want from an LSP. Idiot proof application and removal, applying to a full car is a very quick process with the resulting finish stunning and the beading fantastic. Add to this how little is needed per layer and the cost of the product itself and you're looking at something special again.

Durability will be tested and the review updated (expecting minimum 3 months+) but as things stand Hot Wax looks like another stand out product.

Thanks for reading! 




_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*1 month update*

So as promised here we have the 1 month mark update on the Wowo's Hot Wax. As you can see from my roof which hasn't been touched with any QD, beading had only fell away slightly with less rounded and uniform beads compared to new but still going very strong.


----------

